# Bicycle for BBW?



## Leesa (May 26, 2007)

I would like to buy a bike to take rides down to the local beach. Does anyone know of a bike that could handle over 350#?


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 26, 2007)

Leesa said:


> I would like to buy a bike to take rides down to the local beach. Does anyone know of a bike that could handle over 350#?



Actually I have known several fat friends getting adult trikes. They are fabulous and very size friendly.

I googled, and found this one that accommodates up to 350#...I'm sure with more research you could find one that would work for you:

http://www.bikemania.biz/Tri_Rider_Industrial_Tricycle_p/belize_tririderindustrial.htm

Here are also some special needs trikes, and recumbant trikes:

http://www.bikemania.biz/Special_Needs_Adult_Tricycles_s/270.htm


----------



## SocialbFly (May 27, 2007)

Most good mountain bikes will hold extra weight just due to the type of stress that is found in downhill mountain biking. I had one from a store that was just a heavier mountain bike and it rode me along just fine up to around 400 lbs when it went into storage (i miss that bike)...so that is my suggestion.


----------



## Leesa (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for you help. I miss riding a bike and want to get one soon.
Leesa


----------



## Zandoz (May 27, 2007)

Back in the 80s, when I was around that size, the then local bike shop ordered a bike for me from the English company Royce. It was essentially a pedal motorcycle...a heavy mountain bike type of frame, with motorcycle style wheels, tires, handle bars, brake controls & cables, etc. It was a special order bike, and it took several months to get it. I have no idea if it is still available or even if the company is still in business. Oh...and they also ordered me a special heavy duty, larger, extra padding seat.

What I'd LOVE to have now is a not too low seated recumbent bike with a decent size seat. But then I'd probably just get in trouble for trying to take it into stores and such as a scooter alternative.

It's not a bicycle as such, but I'd rather have this than a scooter, partially because of the more bicycle-ish appearance.

http://www.palmerind.com/electric/twosome.html

Did I say I love bikes?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 27, 2007)

I've always admired these: (they call them PAVs "personal activity vehicles") 







They have models from 200 lb to 550 lb capacity ($300-$800), and can be tricked out for all sorts of tasks: 






And how cute is this one!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 31, 2007)

Ran across something callled SuperSizedCycles, which offers at least one model weight-rated to 550 pounds (wow, impressive!)

Unfortunately, the site says "TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE--call us for more information", and the price tag is almost $1,800.

It's a good site though - worth a look around.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great thread! I want to start bike riding again and those links will come in handy! Thanks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2007)

The mountain bikes at Walmart are dirty cheap. I bought one thinking if the thing broke who cares? It's only 60 bucks, get a new one next year. The thing is, the thing wouldn't break. It was a great bike for riding to and from work along the park route or in rush hour traffic. I never took it on rocky terrain or rough rides and it lasted till I gave it away because I had no more storage space to keep it. I'm thinking of buying another. The only thing I would suggest with buying any bike is to also buy a wider seat with it. DON'T, I repeat, DON'T ride with the seat that comes with it. It took weeks for my bum to recover. Invest in a bigger wider seat and hold on to it for the rest of your life. Swap it for whatever seat comes with your new bike. If something happens to the mountian bike (which I doubt it will) remove the seat and save it for the next one you buy. They're so inexpensive now you can buy a new one every year and give the old one to charity.

Also bear in mind you might need TWO locks for your bike depending on where you travel. If you plan on taking it to the city or some areas you'll need one to lock your bike to whatever rack system is available and another to lock your front wheel to the bike. This keeps people from stealing your bike, stealing your wheel, it makes it impossible for them to ride away on the bike if they should get it loose from the rack and acts as a deterrent for thieves because the bike security system is too complicated for them to bother with. Use two separate types of locks and hold on to them forever along with your bike seat. 

Speaking of charity, check Goodwill for bikes too. 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=882816

EDIT: And invest in a pair of those cushioned fingerless gloves you see all the bikers with. Holding on to the handlebars creates the worst calluses on your hands. The gloves make a huge difference and they last forever. Throw them in the box with your locks, your seat, your helmet, etc.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's a thread on recumbent bikes from the Main Board: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6725

And here are two oversized bike seats from the livingxl.com site: 

http://livingxl.com/store/en_US/cat...=true&catID=cat40218&prodId=X1013&id=cat40218

http://livingxl.com/store/en_US/cat...=true&catID=cat40218&prodId=X1014&id=cat40218


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG! $100 for that bike seat?!?!?! :shocked: Not to be contrary but you don't really want to have Gucci, Donna Karan or $100 merchandise dangling off of your bike if you live in or plan on treking through a city area. A friend of mine got held up at gunpoint along the Charles River for her bike and she bought it for $10 at a garage sale. Bike theft is huge here in MA and parks and recreational areas are a big draw for thieves who know what to look for. Try a seat at Walmart before you invest in anything too expensive. You may be paying for more than what you need in more ways than one if you go the expensive route. Bikes and bike accessories are usually constructed to withstand a lot of abuse and when installed correctly can last for years, especially mountain bikes. I'd love to own a high fallutin' bike with all the fixins but they really don't have much of an advantage over their cheaper bretheren. The disadvantages of owning one in the city far outweigh.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4645496


----------



## William (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi 

I use to have a Trek Bike that took a beating!! The problem is that the current prices for a Trek hybrid Bike will bring tears to your eyes. I think that affordability should be part of this conversation.

William







Leesa said:


> I would like to buy a bike to take rides down to the local beach. Does anyone know of a bike that could handle over 350#?


----------



## William (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Samantha

Here is another company, but their prices are a little more than this company. They also offer motor assisted version that my be good for people way out in the country or hilly areas.






They also offer 100% motorized products for people that need them.

http://www.palmerind.com/

William






SamanthaNY said:


> I've always admired these: (they call them PAVs "personal activity vehicles")


----------



## Aurora (Jun 4, 2007)

I've been using the same bike for 11 years - since I was 10 years old. This baby will never die.

It's a Specialized Hardrock Sport 21-speed hybrid (75% mountain, 25% pavement), purchased for $310. I highly recommend the Specialized brand, they're amazing. I also have a bigger seat so it's more comfortable to ride - nice and padded and wide in the back. With a bi-yearly check-up and good tires these things last sooo long. I was riding it at 365 and I'm sure it could hold me further than that.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 4, 2007)

i bought my basic shwinn mt bike when i was over 400lbs. It held me fine and had no problems. I just got a wide seat for it and now it's like heaven riding  (butt pain occurs with the smaller seat)
I'm now only 288 but i rode the bike quite a bit at over 400lbs too.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm going to do it! I'm taking your word for it about the regular mountain bikes and trusting it will hold up to the torture I will surely force upon it... lol. I'll let you know how it goes! I'm so excited. I haven't had a real bike since... well, probably since my Huffy "Sweet Thunder" bike when I was a lil girl!


----------



## Leesa (Jun 18, 2007)

If you buy one let me know. I still want a nice bike to ride around on at the local parks and beaches.
Leesa


----------

